# Bí quyết giúp trẻ hấp thu dưỡng chất cải thiện tiêu hóa - Imochild Zinc



## Ovixbaby (29/8/21)

KÉM HẤP THU Ở TRẺ NHỎ

*NGUYÊN NHÂN:*
Thiếu hụt men tiêu hóa
Táo bón kéo dài gây kém hấp thu
Rối loạn vi sinh,tiêu chảy kéo dài gây kém hấp thu.
Chế độ dinh dưỡng kém – gây kém hấp thu.
Chế độ ăn: ko hợp khẩu vị, ăn ko đúng bữa, ăn dặm quá sớm…
Giun sán gây kém hấp thu.
Cơ địa dị ứng có thể gây kém hấp thu
Bất dung lạp lactose gây kém hấp thu
Mắc các bệnh lý tuyến mật, tụy, gan gây kém hấp thu.





Men ITALILACTOR bổ sung PROBIOTIC , LYSIN , VITAMIN giúp hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh

*NHẬN BIẾT TRẺ HẤP THU KÉM*

Tại hệ tiêu hóa: táo bón, đầy bụng, tiêu chảy, trào ngược, buồn nôn, nôn.
Toàn thân: mệt mỏi, ngủ kém, sút hoặc không tăng cân.
Miễn dịch suy giảm, hay ốm đau.





Imochild Zinc thành phần Kẽm Gluconate giúp trẻ ăn ngon, khỏe mạnh, hấp thu dưỡng chất, cải thiện tiêu hóa

Hay quấy khóc. Da khô, kém sáng hồng.
Cảnh giác bất dung lạp Lactose & dị ứng đạm sữa bò.
Ở trẻ nhỏ có thể xảy ra ở giai đoạn ăn dặm, chuyển từ uống sữa sang các đồ ăn cứng: hệ tiêu hóa thiếu men, ko tiêu hóa được thức ăn dẫn đến đầy bụng, trướng bụng, phân sống, tiêu chảy, táo bón,… Giai đoạn đi học: do thay đổi môi trường, người cho ăn: cũng khiến trẻ giảm ăn uống.

KHẮC PHỤC TÌNH TRẠNG HẤP THU KÉM Ở TRẺ
Thiết lập chế độ ăn đầy đủ dinh dưỡng, hợp khẩu vị,theo tuổi.
Táo bón => PEGinpol, chất xơ, uống nhiều nước, vận động.
Tiêu chảy, xì xoẹt => Men vi sinh + chất xơ +....
Giai đoạn chuyển ăn dặm: bổ sung men vi sinh + Vitamin,vi chất kích thích tiêu hóa. ( Simbiosistem + Imochild zinC + Kids petit).
Tẩy giun sán định kỳ ( 6 tháng 1 lần).
Dị ứng đạm sữa bò, lactose thì phải chọn loại ko chứa.





Pactol Kids Petit giúp trẻ ăn ngon miệng, hỗ trợ tăng cường sức đề kháng


----------



## NHƯ HOAI (31/8/21)

Chăm sóc sức khoẻ, mẹ đừng quên chăm sóc cả tinh thần của con nữa nhé. Con cái tuổi nhỏ cực kỳ dễ sa ngã vào những trang web xấu, web đen, trò chơi điện tử hay mạng xã hội.
Chính vì thế mà bố mẹ hãy giúp bảo vệ tinh thần của trẻ bằng phần mềm CHẶN WEB ĐEN VAPU.
Tính năng nổi bật của phần mềm đó là giúp quản lý trẻ học trực tuyến, với các tính năng: Quản lý giờ giấc học của con, lúc nào học, lúc nào không, cha mẹ có thể cài đặt theo thời khóa biểu của con. Cài đặt thời gian cho phép con dùng internet, tránh việc con dùng internet cả ngày mà mình không kiểm soát được. Thêm nữa là tính năng chụp màn hình, phần mềm sẽ chụp màn hình theo giờ đã cài đặt trong lúc con sử dụng máy tính, lưu lại hoặc gửi vào email bố mẹ đã cài đặt trước đó nhờ thế mình có thể kiểm tra lại xem con đã xem những gì, truy cập vào đâu trong lúc sử dụng máy tính một cách tự động, rất tiện lợi.
Ngoài ra phần mềm còn có tính năng chặn những trang web đen, game online hoặc những trang web khác do chính bố mẹ chọn, để quản lý con cái, chỉ cho phép con vào các trang web lành mạnh
Và một điểm hay nữa là phần mềm có bản dùng thử cho các mẹ nào còn nhiều băn khoăn về phần mềm đó ạ. Các mẹ cứ lên mạng tìm và cải đặt bản free để trải nghiệm nhé.
Phần mềm thực sự rất có ích với cha mẹ bận rộn như chúng ta hiện nay đấy ạ


----------

